# Noisy Sump



## Scott1967

Hello all,

I upgraded my 20 gallon salt water to a 75 gallon. I have a Marine Land aquarium with the overflow in the corner.

I set everything up Monday and the fish actually made through the move.

The problem I am having is with the sump. (see attached pics)

The drain is far too loud for my comfort. I've tried everything except cutting it out and replacing it.
I am fine with changing it out but not sure what to change it out to.

It has a sucking sound at the top and of coarse the splashing sound at the bottom, also the sump box is foaming (see pic 5)
I have adjusted the flow on the pump
I have adjusted the little straw at the top
I have extended the pipe further into the sump

Nothing I do seems to make any difference at all.

Is the drain pipe to short?
Should I use flexible tubing?
Are 45 degree fittings a problem?
Is it a back pressure problem? - How do you fix that?

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## SantaMonica

I believe the drilled hole in photo 1 is supposed to be at the top, not the side.


----------



## Reefing Madness

That hole is vacuum break.
You need to split that pipe, you need an air line going out the top so air can escape. So put a T where it goes down.


----------



## SantaMonica

I think that's what I meant; air needs to get out the top.


----------

